# Adhd



## Khamilton770 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey guys. My Adderall stock (precribed in the US) is running out. I heard that two pharmacies in Cairo sell it. Anyone know which ones? Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

I would suggest you look at the billboards that advertise big pharmacies with delivery then phone them and ask if they have what your are looking for.

Maiden


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

try this link Egypt Yellow Pages ? Online Business Directory & Local Search Engine ? Search


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

I came across a thread in another forum and someone was asking about an ADHD med, he was told that he has to see an egyptian psychiatrist who will prescribe an equivalent medication and yes, valid though 2 pharmacies only.


----------

